# [News] Bekannte Bugs und was die Zukunft bringt



## B3N (2. Juni 2005)

*NEWSMELDUNG www.blasc.de*


> Da wir inzwischen sehr viele Beiträge und Fragen über unser Forum bekommen, wollen wir zur aktuellen Situation einmal Stellung beziehen. Seid unserem letztem Update gab?s es ein paar Grundlegende Änderungen in unserem Tool welche trotz einiger Tests vermehrt zu Problemen geführt haben. Im Moment ist das für alle ein mehr oder weniger unbefriedigender Zustand welchen wir so natürlich schnellstmöglich beseitigen wollen.
> 
> *Primäre bekannte Probleme:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rookie (2. Juni 2005)

wurde die neue visitenkarten-variante fallengelassen, oder ist die noch in bearbeitung?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (2. Juni 2005)

Bitte auch diese beiden Threads beachten. Zumindest den ersten der Beiden...

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=7421
http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=7429

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Nyana (3. Juni 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> wurde die neue visitenkarten-variante fallengelassen, oder ist die noch in bearbeitung?
> [post="91141"][/post]​


ich hoffe doch, die kommt noch ...


----------



## Metatron (9. Juni 2005)

Hi all 

wollte mal anmerken, seid ich gestern das update von WOW installiert habe. 
Und ich anchliessend meien Chars im Blasc Herold updaten wollte, alle meine Chars verschwunden sind. Ich finde sie weder im Herold noch auf unserer Homepage. Und die visitenkarten gehn auch nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich bin nicht der einzige aus unserer Gilde bei dem das so ist.

Wollte mal fragen ob es noch jemanden so geht oder was ich dagegen machen kann? 


Danke schonmal


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (22. Juni 2005)

Gibt es ein Zeitfenster, wann wir mit der neuen Version rechnen können?


----------



## sali666 (22. Juni 2005)

ja würde mich auchmal interessieren?

infos kommen ja irgendwie keine rüber.

EDIT: seht ihr meine sig? genau DAS problem hab ich seid dem letzten patch!!
EDIT2: hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

